# Texas Star, pre war possibly?



## Miguello (Aug 6, 2013)

Just picked up a VERY rusty rear facing dropout balloon tire frame. Double curved top tubes, rear downward facing drops. Very cool lines, though I don't know if it's even salvageable? Original paint scheme can just barely be made out, on the bottom of the frame tubes. Grass green main color, with a white front, and a red pinstripe separating the two. Headbadge is on the bike, and the rivets look original. It's red and aluminum, and screams TEXAS STAR in huge letters. The weird part though, is that there is another set of holes visible at the sides of the headbadge( on the head tube), ala Columbia style, or whoever had side rivets rather than vertical. It has the remnants of an old metal pan springer saddle, though the leather is just about completely gone. Were these rebadged Columbias? Does anyone know? Has anyone every heard of the brand before? Thanks for any info!

PICS.. Yep, that's Ricky the Switchblade sniffing the dropout, making sure it's good enough.... Yes the price was FREE, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered loading it in the truck...


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2013)

I want that badge!!! How much??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2013)

The bicycle looks to be made by HP Snyder and looks so rough, even your cat is thinking WTF???
Sell the badge, take your wife out to dinner, move on.
Chris


----------



## Miguello (Aug 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> The bicycle looks to be made by HP Snyder and looks so rough, even your cat is thinking WTF???
> Sell the badge, take your wife out to dinner, move on.
> Chris




The middle part of the badge, you can see where the dirt rubbed off, and I think the whole thing will clean up fairly well. So, what do I ask for it though? How nice of a dinner? Chili's or Lobster?


----------



## Miguello (Aug 6, 2013)

The frame would make a nice garage wall hanger? At least the rats wouldn't eat half of it, like they did my alligator head.


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 7, 2013)

*i vote scrub*

Looks like surface rust. I am a newbie, but I have had 3 weeks of intensive rust removal experience, I would gently take the badge off, sell it, the get a big plastic cement tray and 4 jugs of vinegar and let it sit for 20 hours. Give it a wire brush scrub and see how it looks. Personally I think it will look fantastic and you can either use or eBay it.


----------



## slick (Aug 7, 2013)

So sell me that badge already! Sandblast the frame with the money from the badge and you are ready to go! PM me a price. Thanks


----------

